# Ich treatment for cichlids and loaches



## Jaimefout (Nov 13, 2017)

I recently acquired 3 clown loaches and put them in my 135 gallon with my African cichlids because they lived in a cichlid tank prior. I have fallen in love with them but think they'd be better off in a tank more designed for their needs and with more loaches so I had prepared another tank for them. I went to move them this morning and noticed there are several white spots on 2 of them. I then watched my tank for a few hours and none of the other fish have any spots but they are scratching on the rocks a lot and a few are twitching a little. The fish & loaches are eating good though. I decided to leave the loaches in the tank for now because I'm pretty sure my whole tank needs treating. I tested the water and the ammonia is 0ppm, nitrites are 0ppm, nitrates are 5ppm, ph is 7.8. I keep the temp at 78. I have slowly started increasing the temp over the last 8 hours. It's at 84 now and I'm planning on taking it to 88. I lowered the water level so the water from the hob filter is like a waterfall and I have a power head on both ends ( tons of agitation). I have slowly added 2 cups of aquarium salt which is a little over 1tbsp/ 5 gallons. I've read to use 4-5 tbsp/5 gallons but I'm worried this is too much for the loaches? Should I go ahead and move the loaches and treat the tanks with different methods? Should I add more salt? I've never dealt with ich before so any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

You probably already put as much salt as they can take. You don't really need a ton anyways. You also don't need to put the temp up so high. Malachite green works really well with ich or any other kind of white fuzz so you might consider that.


----------



## Jaimefout (Nov 13, 2017)

Will that stain my tank?


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

It never has for me.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

I use about 1 1/2 tbsp per 5 gallons of water and 90 degree temp when treating for ich. Never had a problem with our clown loaches. Loaches are an excellent detector for ich. Keep your tank temp at this for 14 days after you have seen the last white spot. Our tanks are well aerated all the time. With the high temp, it is needed.

And yes, Malachite green will stain the silicone in your tank.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php


----------



## Jaimefout (Nov 13, 2017)

Ok great! Hopefully I'm on the right track. Thanks!


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

I've used it many times without staining, maybe if you poured it directly onto silicone I guess. The main thing that's good about it is it works on a whole lot of stuff and does it quickly. Just don't get it on your hands.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Also, you never need to turn temp up to 90, which is ridiculous. At 85 ick stops being able to infect fish completely.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

On the rare occasion that I had ich. I always had the temp at 87-90 degrees. With Clown Loaches, if you don't get a handle on the ich quickly they usually seem to die. They do not handle Ich well. My friend Tommy has always had Clown Loaches, and I have seen first hand the devastation Ich has on them.


----------



## Jaimefout (Nov 13, 2017)

It's been almost 48 hours since I started the salt/heat treatment and almost all the white spots are gone on the loaches. None of my African cichlids ever got any spots and they have stopped flashing. The loaches are active as ever and everybody is eating great. They don't seem to be bothered by the 88 degree temp or the salt. I'm gonna continue this for a couple weeks and then start gradually taking the temp back down to 78 and doing water changes to remove the salt. I can't wait til this is done so I can move the loaches to their own tank with the other loaches. Thanks everyone for your help!!


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Cyphro said:


> I've used it many times without staining, maybe if you poured it directly onto silicone I guess. The main thing that's good about it is it works on a whole lot of stuff and does it quickly. Just don't get it on your hands.


What happens if it gets on your hands?


----------

